# Hint- don't burn a whole bunvh of pot in your fireplace.



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

Grow found because a guy was burning leaves and stem waste in a fireplace where the smoke goes up and out and allllll over the neighborhood.  dumb.

hxxp://www.philly.com/philly/news/breaking/20100310_Smell_of_pot_from_chimney_leads_to_record_bust.html

It's this kind of news that makes my wife worry about my teeny grow.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 11, 2010)

wow what a dumb ***


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 11, 2010)

ahahahahahaha i burned some stems and leaves earlier this year and it stank to high heaven!

thank god i have no neighbors close by


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 11, 2010)

:rofl:

thanks


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2010)

Unfortunately these genius's are from NJ....not originally I believe but they live and got busted in Jersey...


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 11, 2010)

my dad did it once a few years ago, thank god i had a bucket of water handy
it smelt like 900 joints burning


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm having trouble feeling sorry for this guy - geeeez


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope they weren't DP WW male fan leaves   What a waste!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 11, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I hope they weren't DP WW male fan leaves  What a waste!


 
oh i never thought of that   :hubba: 

i have 4 WW's 2 weeks old, i hope i get some males :hubba: 


:rofl:   :rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 11, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> oh i never thought of that   :hubba:
> 
> i have 4 WW's 2 weeks old, i hope i get some males :hubba:
> 
> ...



DP WW?  It's my understanding that only *DP* WW males are the good stuff :hubba:.  I can't verify this personally since it's absolutely impossible to get your hands on DP WW males 'round these parts :rofl:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Mar 11, 2010)

you guys ever see that video where they have a bonfire of pot plants that they found, confiscated and are burning and as the reporter is there covering the story live he gets totally ripped from the bonfire smoke? funny stuff


----------

